# Steam Meldung



## JC88 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern die wunderbare Gelegenheit bei CoD MW2 im Multiplayer auf mehrere Cheater gleichzeitig zu treffen. Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich heraus gefunden wie man solche User per Steam melden kann, egal ob was dabei rum kommt oder nicht.

Habt ihr das schon mal gemacht? Ich fühlte mich von Steam leicht verar***

aber seht selbst...


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2010)

Klingt wie eine Anspielung auf Portal.

"The cake is a lie"


----------



## sipsap (21. Oktober 2010)

wie jut is das denn bitte?! xD


----------



## nulchking (22. Oktober 2010)

Krass, einfach nur geil


----------



## FrozenBoy (26. Oktober 2010)

Valve nimmt das sicherlich ernst und der Rat ist gut gemeint. Die haben einen Kuchenfetisch seit Portal! ^^


----------



## amdfreak (26. Oktober 2010)

Wahnsinn xD !


----------



## Speedguru (26. Oktober 2010)

HAHA! Wie geil! Denke aber, dass sie das ernst nehmen


----------



## Rocksteak (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch sofort an Portal gedacht xD "Nach diesem Level, gibt es Kuchen!"


----------



## JC88 (26. Oktober 2010)

vlt sollte ich Portal mal anspielen...Kuchen gefällt xD


----------



## Chris0974 (31. Oktober 2010)

Käsesahne vieleicht? (T)Raumschiff Surprise lässt grüssen! *lol*


----------

